# which home theather system you are using now?



## jerryhere (Aug 4, 2014)

I plan to buy home theather system now ,but i don't buy it before ,
i don't know where i can buy from ? i want the price to be in medium range ,
not that too high ,but quality should be better .if you can recommend one ,
that will be highly appreciated!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jerryhere said:


> I plan to buy home theather system now ,but i don't buy it before ,
> i don't know where i can buy from ? i want the price to be in medium range ,
> not that too high ,but quality should be better .if you can recommend one ,
> that will be highly appreciated!!


Your questions are so general as to make a useful reply impossible. Can you say _something_ about price? Medium and too high are very subjective. How big a room? What kind of speakers? Anything?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Kal is right, we need more info to help you. As price goes up, you get more features and (hopefully) better sound quality. You have to start somewhere. Once you live with a system for a while you learn what you like and what you don't have, which usually leads to spending more money on a better system. :spend: :crying:

Aside from budget, we need to know more about what you expect out of the system. What do you plan to use it for? Only movies, or also video games and internet? Do you want it to play really loud, or do you live in an upstairs apartment where you can't disturb the neighbors? :hsd: 

Do you want a basic home-theater-in-a-box, or are you willing to put in the time and effort to properly set up speakers and separate components with complex wiring? Maybe you only have the space for a sound bar. What size is your room? If you're married, will you're wife let you put big speakers and cabinets around the room wherever you want/need? :no:

Help us to help you. Just a little bit of research will help you learn enough to ask the right questions. onder:

Use something like GOOGLE to search for tips on how to choose components and set them up. Type in a search phrase like "How to pick home theater components," and "How to set up a home theater." Then sift through the results that seem promising. You may feel helpless at first, because the new information will raise new questions. But just keep going. Take side-trips by searching for new answers.

In any case, don't be afraid to come back here for help. Good luck and hope to see you soon! :wave:


----------



## jerryhere (Aug 4, 2014)

sorry for my general question ,because i haven't used it before ,so i don't know what really i need ,i want to buy for playing games or movies .and hopefully it can get a good sound quality .


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

You should state your budget for speakers, receiver, and sub first or if you already have any gear. Also do you want a 5.1 or 7.1 system? No one can really give any recommendations until you list your budget. You should check local stores and just listen to different systems to get an idea of what you want.


----------

